# Winter babies.....



## pigeonoverpass (Oct 27, 2014)

Much to my surprise my pair of Feral's has hatched an egg this morning.... I do expect the second to hatch as well. However, I am very surprised that they even nested this time of year as cold as it has been ......Also this is the Hen's first time breeding and the Cock's second. 

I let them breed as they were very insistent on doing so .... trying to to nest in their shelter box in the aviary where they live. I tried to discourage by making sure no nesting material was in the flight but then caved in when he was bringing her feathers to try and make a nest.... I felt sorry for them so supplied the material but really thought that the cold and short days would discourage it from going this far.... I going to guess they will do well with these babies as they did incubating the eggs,very protective and since it is so cold I disturb very little as the Male "Lewis" is quite aggressive to the point of attacking me while I try to feed and do their twice daily water change due to freezing (so much for handraising a baby feral and letting him be like a dog  

Anyway, just thought it strange that they would breed this time of year.
Have had pigeons on and off for many a year and not had them breed in the cold winter.... always a surprise when dealing with animals....
Sorry for being long winded.....


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Some people do breed during the colder months, but some also have problems with the babies freezing. You could have replaced the eggs with fake ones, which they would have sat on and eventually gotten tired of them when they didn't hatch.
The problem with this time of year, is that when they are too big for the parents to cover them, and they no longer sit on them, the babies will still be young, and in an aviary set up with just a nest box, it could be too cold for them. People with regular lofts have lost babies to the cold.


----------



## pigeonoverpass (Oct 27, 2014)

Well it seems that I might have to handraise these babies then... I'll keep an eye on them and if trouble arises I shall take them and do what is necessary ... I wonder why they don't act like the other Feral's and not breed this time of year....


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Some of them do, but where it is harder finding food during the winter months, ferals will let up because they have a hard time finding enough to eat for themselves. If there is lack of food, then they don't breed so much. In a situation where they are kept, they know they get enough food each day, so are more inclined to breed.


----------



## pigeonoverpass (Oct 27, 2014)

Thank you for your input and info ...I appreciate it. I will keep an eye on the babies and if it comes down to it I'll get out the equipment and formula and hand raise these guys .... like their dad i'm sure they will be a breeze to raise as well as fun .... I like being chased around by the little guys when they are feathered out and hungry...I always enjoy my pigeons.


----------



## pigeonoverpass (Oct 27, 2014)

Just a note to add to my on going pigeon story.... Only one egg has hatched so I am hoping that they will be able to care for the one even if it gets way cold here...luckily the weather has been pretty decent in my corner of the universe so it is getting a good start .... I can only hope for the best and if needed take the little one in to finish the job .....


----------

